# [SOLVED] Red vertical lines on screen



## Mrs Squirrel (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi

I hope someone can help me. I have patches of red vertical lines on my monitor.

I was playing Fallout 3 three days ago and the display was fine. I loaded it day before yesterday to play and the deepest black areas of the shadows were showing as patches of red vertical lines. I changed the game's graphics settings and patched it, but it made no difference. Yesterday I was looking at some of my photos on an online storage site and noticed that the deep black areas are showing as red vertical lines too. However, it is not as noticeable on the photos as it is in the game. I can see the odd red pixel on my desktop background, but only when I look closely at the screen.

I took some screenshots of the problem with the photo and during the game. I could still see the red lines when I viewed the screenshots on my home pc, but looking at them on my work's one there are no red lines. The screenshots look normal. I also took a pic with my mobile phone (the attached pic - it's not good quality and I will try to get a better quality photo tonight) of my home pc's display. This was taken with the game's brightness settings set to the lowest position (this makes the red lines more pronounced). There should be no red in the photo at all - the sky should be black.

Since the screenshots look normal on my work's pc, does this mean that it is a monitor problem (as opposed to a graphics card problem)? 

PC specs are:
Monitor: Samsung Syncmaster 932GW (Digital) 
Graphics Card: Nvidia Geforce 7300 GT
Processor: Pentium 4 2.8Ghz
Ram: 2GB
Running Windows XP

Thanks

Laura


----------



## Mrs Squirrel (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Red vertical lines on screen*

I hooked the monitor upto a different pc and still got the same problem so it's defintely the monitor at fault. Fortunately, the monitor is only 8 months old so is still in warranty.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Laura, welcome to TSF, and thanks for posting your solution.

When you take a screenshot and view it on another computer, if the red lines aren't showing then it's most likely a problem with the original monitor. And, as you've discovered, hooking the monitor up to another computer gives the same results, indicating a faulty monitor.

You should have no problem getting it replaced under warranty.


----------

